# Dual purpose releasing for DVDs and USB



## mbzadegan (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Is there any way to write FreeBSD-10.1-RC3-i386-dvd1.iso to a USB memstick device?

Or, why doesn't FreeBSD release like PCBSD10.0.3-09-05-2014-x64-DVD-USB.iso for dual purpose?


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Actually I prefer that they supply a .iso and a .img as separate images like they do now.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 1, 2014)

Devin Teske has or had dual-purpose images.  The last time I tried them, they did not work in VirtualBox, so I did not investigate further.  See http://druidbsd.sourceforge.net/.


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 2, 2014)

Martillo1 said:


> Actually I prefer that they supply a .iso and a .img as separate images like they do now.


OK, Please guide me about why do you have prefered it?


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 2, 2014)

mbzadegan said:


> OK, Please guide me about why do you have prefered it?



One .iso to burn onto a CD/DVD (and easy to use with Virtualbox).
One .img to use `dd` with, into a usb pen.


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 2, 2014)

Now if one dual purpose image be existed, what error may occur?


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 2, 2014)

Can you provide such dual image?

If you can, I will be glad to use it.

However one could say that it is better to do just one thing and do it well, instead of trying to do many but not doing any.


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 3, 2014)

If I could, I had made myself earlier asked in the forum.


----------



## kpa (Nov 3, 2014)

Such images are actually non-standard with the first blocks of the image arranged in such a way that they are close enough to both an MBR boot record and a El Torrito CD boot record at the same time. They work for most people but there's always a possibility that they don't work on some machines with a stricter BIOS.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 3, 2014)

The link to DruidBSD above has dual-purpose images.  It also now shows a workaround for VirtualBox.


----------



## Martillo1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey mbzadegan, sorry if I have sound a bit harsh. I am kind of "on defensive mode" these days.


----------



## tingo (Nov 12, 2014)

FWIW, I just used dd to write the normal image (.iso) to a USB stick. I haven't tried the 10.x-RC* images, but the ones before the dedicated USB images (*img) used to work. As kpa mentions, YMMV.


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 15, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.1 released but still with bias to DVD users. Are there really more DVD users than Memory stick users? I still did't get my question answered!

Regards.


----------

